# a que presion abre la valvula?



## geravoss

In case the pressure in the mould exceeds approximately 1.7 atmospheres overpressure, these valves open automatically at a compressed-air control pressure of aproximately 7 atmospheres overpressure.


----------



## marghera

Hola geravoss:

"Si en el molde se produce una sobrepresión de más de 1.7 bares, dichas válvulas se abren automáticamente con una presión de aire instrumental de aproximadamente 7 bares de sobrepresión".

Esto es lo que dice el texto pero me parece la lengua materna del autor del original no es el inglés o, más probable, esta ya es una traducción poco acertada de un original en sabediós qué idioma. Lo traduzcas como lo traduzcas nunca podrás saber si el resultado se corresponde con la realidad del aparato.

En mi opinión, pero es únicamente una conjetura ya que no conozco la máquina, el significado real de la frase es el siguiente:

"Si en el molde se produce una sobrepresión de más de 1.7 bares, estas válvulas se abren automáticamente con una sobrepresión que supera en aproximadamente 7 bares la presión de aire instrumental normal".

Suerte


----------



## abeltio

atmosphere no es igual a bar

bar, como unidad de medida se usa en singular, no en plural - como todas las unidades.

100m se lee cien metros.


----------



## marghera

abeltio said:


> atmosphere no es igual a bar
> 
> bar, como unidad de medida se usa en singular, no en plural - como todas las unidades.
> 
> 100m se lee cien metros.


 

Estimado amigo:
agradezco tus precisiones, sin embargo, si bien es cierto que una atmósfera no es exactamente igual a un bar, el original habla de "aproximadamente" 7 atmósferas (término bastante obsoleto) y te remito a esta cita para que veas por qué me ha parecido razonable sugerir el uso del "bar".



> _The *standard atmosphere* (symbol: *atm*) is an international reference pressure defined as 101,325 Pa and formerly used as unit of pressure.[1] For practical purposes it has been replaced by the bar which is 100,000 Pa.[1] The difference of about 1% is not significant for many applications, and is within the error range of common pressure gauges._


 
Y en cuanto al plural de bar, discrepo totalmente de tu visión del asunto, ya que "bares" ese un término comúnmente usado en la industria en España. Un ejemplo que creo irrefutable es su uso en meteorología donde se habla constantemente de "milibares". Pero, como pienso que no debemos regirnos únicamente por nuestras opiniones o razonamientos individuales te recomiendo que lo investigues por tu cuenta y adjunto un enlace por el cual puedes, si lo deseas, empezar. Se trata de un diccionario técnico online que ofrece unas tablas de conversión bastante amplias.

http://www.100autoguias.com/diccionario/unidades/tablas_conversion/presion.htm

Los "bares" los encontrarás hacia el final de la página. Es un posible punto de inicio pero hay cientos de páginas en la que creo que mi opinión se confirma.

De todas formas, me resultaría interesante conocer tu opinión sobre la posible interpretación de lo que la frase original propuesta por geravoss significa ya que su solicitud de colaboración no me parecía centrarse en el uso más apropiado de los plurales en las unidades de medida o sus equivalencias, sino en la intención semántica del autor.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## LeoLeo9

En cuanto a las unidades creo que ambos tenéis razón, si se usa el símbolo sería bar, como 100 m, pero si lo escribes entero usas el plural, bares o metros.
Creo que es demasiado libre indicar la traducción en bares, si dice atmósferas, dice atmósferas y aunque su valor sea parecido a lo mejor la máquina de la que habla marca sus parámetros en atmósferas por lo que así debe traducirse.
"presión de aire instrumental"? Yo esa expresión nunca la habría traducido así, pero a lo mejor es correcto, no lo sé, me lo explicas un poco??
Saludos!


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Coincido con LeoLeo9 en lo que al plural respecta. Bares es el plural de la palabra bar. bar (minúscula intencionada) es también usado como abreviatura de la unidad, y en esa forma no tiene plural (ni admite mayúsculas).

De ese modo, escribir 2 bar es tan correcto como escribir 2 km o 2 W. Y también es correcto decir o escribir 2 bares, tanto como lo es 2 kilómetros o 2 vatios. Sin embargo, en expresiones matemáticas se debe usar la abreviatura (sin plural). Por ejemplo:

10 bar = 1 MPa 
"Diez bares equivalen a un megapascal"
10 bares = 1 MPa

Respecto al aire instrumental, yo siempre he oido y usado *aire de control*, por lo menos en la industria naval, en donde trabajo.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Sí, yo también he oído siempre presión de aire de control y presión neumática de control, incluso simplemente presión de control.


----------



## abeltio

Te agradezco la nota, pero no hace falta discrepar conmigo.

En todo caso sería conveniente que le envíes una carta a la International Standards Organization (ISO) explicándoles los motivos por el cual deseas utilizar el plural de la unidad [bar] - que no es una abreviatura - seguramente, si es lógico, atenderán a tus razones y le dirán a todo el mundo: ¡vamos a los bares! 

Que verbalmente los que hacen el informe metereológico utilicen "_milibares_" y hasta que lo escriban, no constituye sustento para adoptarlo como unidad de medida, considerarlo irrefutable creo que es, en el mejor de los casos, arriesgado.
Los periodistas también usan (¿inventan?) palabrejas como "recepcionar" en lugar de "recibir" y RAE todavía se resiste a darles la razón (¡qué obstinados que son los de RAE!)


Y, de paso, podrías también escribirle al NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology) con respecto a su Guide for the Use of the International System of Units (SI) - NIST Special Publication 811 2008 Edition, Ambler Thompson and Barry N Taylor, recomendándoles que revisen la publicación dado que están completamente equivocados y usar el *plural* de las unidades está perfectamente bien y parece que nadie les avisó

http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/pdf/sp811.pdf
Página 24, Item 6.1.3 Plurals

Una tabla de símbolos de unidades y su representación según ISO
http://www.bgu.ac.il/~averbukh/ISO_2955-1983E.pdf


----------



## abeltio

geravoss said:


> In case the pressure in the mould exceeds approximately 1.7 atmospheres overpressure, these valves open automatically at a compressed-air control pressure of ap*p*roximately 7 atmospheres overpressure.


 
Sin más contexto, y sin un diagrama de funcionamiento yo pondría:
En caso que la presión en el molde exceda de aproximadamente 1.7 bar, estas válvulas abren automáticamente utilizando aire de instrumentos con una presión de aproximadamente 7 bar 


La redacción en inglés también deja bastante que desear... nadie usa ya el término "overpressure" a menos que se mencione en porcentaje sobre la presión de diseño: 10% overpressure (above design)


----------



## LeoLeo9

Entonces:
1.¿Es incorrecto decir mido 1.78 metros?
2.¿Porque traduces atmósfera por bar?
3. ¿Exceder de una presión de 1.7 bar es igual que tener una sobrepresión de 1.7 bar?


----------



## pacosancas

abeltio said:


> Te agradezco la nota, pero no hace falta discrepar conmigo.
> (...)
> 
> Y, de paso, podrías también escribirle al NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology) con respecto a su Guide for the Use of the International System of Units (SI) - NIST Special Publication 811 2008 Edition, Ambler Thompson and Barry N Taylor, recomendándoles que revisen la publicación dado que están completamente equivocados y usar el *plural* de las unidades está perfectamente bien y parece que nadie les avisó
> 
> http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/pdf/sp811.pdf
> Página 24, Item 6.1.3 Plurals
> 
> Una tabla de símbolos de unidades y su representación según ISO
> http://www.bgu.ac.il/~averbukh/ISO_2955-1983E.pdf


 
Hola,

Te remito a uno de los documentos que mencionas:

http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/pdf/sp811.pdf
Página 31, Item 9.2 Plurals

Como ves, no hay necesidad de escribir a ningún organismo internacional como aconsejas. Una cosa es el símbolo de la unidad, que no admite plural (como tú bien indicas), y otra cosa es el nombre de la unidad, que se rige por las reglas gramaticales del texto en el que se incluye. Da la coincidencia que en la unidad bar coinciden el símbolo y el nombre en singular.

Un saludo


----------



## abeltio

LeoLeo9 said:


> Entonces:
> 1.¿Es incorrecto decir mido 1.78 metros?
> 2.¿Porque traduces atmósfera por bar?
> 3. ¿Exceder de una presión de 1.7 bar es igual que tener una sobrepresión de 1.7 bar?


 

Preguntas interesantes...

1. Está explicado en el link del NIST - si lo lees hallarás la respuestab (ayuda:  ver 7.6 pág. 17)

2. La unidad atm (atmósferá) cayó en desuso, como lo explica el mismo documento

3. No, evidentemente no. Eso lo expliqué en la aclaración a lo que yo pondría como traducción.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Que una palabra esté en desuso no creo que dé la capacidad de cambiarla por otra, menos hablando de unidades de medida, 1.7 atm puede ser todo lo parecido que quieras a 1.7 bar, pero no es lo mismo, por lo que la traducción correcta es atmósfera.
En tu post no explicas porque decides que se refiere a la medida y no a la sobrepresión, sólo indicas que así no se usa el término. Por lo que sigo teniendo la tercera duda, y la primera también claro, porque tu respuesta no ha sido muy esclarecedora,  te había sido más rápido responder simplemente sí o no, no??
Saludos!!


----------



## marghera

Queridos compañeros:
Me alegra ver el interés que ha despertado este hilo entre muchos de nosotros, y más aún que, a pesar de que al principio me parecía notar cierta agresividad en algunas de las aportaciones, ahora los comentarios están más en línea con lo que yo creo que debería de ser la tónica general de este foro. Aprovecho, de paso, para pedir disculpas si mis propias aportaciones han podido ser interpretadas como agrias. Desde luego no era esa mi intención. Pero volviendo al tema que nos interesa, después de haber leído todas las contribuciones y algunos de los links propuestos, retracto mi postura inicial sobre el tema “atmósferas, bar, bares” y, ya que el original dice atmósferas, ahora mismo yo también pondría eso. Confieso mi ignorancia. Al principio creía que atmósfera y bar eran lo mismo. Luego intenté nadar y guardar la ropa al darme cuenta de que mi malentendido se debía a que, a efectos prácticos, los valores son básicamente equivalentes. Pero a posteriori entiendo que la corrección propuesta inicialmente por abeltio era válida, aunque luego él haya cambiado de parecer, y por lo tanto ahora estoy de acuerdo con LeoLeo9 en su última intervención al respecto.
En cuanto al plural de bar, en la forma en la que lo expresé, coincido ahora con abeltio en que se debería de haber utilizado ni en singular ni en plural sino como unidad de medida, por lo tanto “bar” para que mi texto fuera técnicamente correcto. Sin embargo, el autor usa la palabra “atmospheres” como tal y no como unidad de medida. Por lo que, aceptando que bar no es lo mismo que atmósfera, la forma correcta de presentar la traducción sería, en mi opinión, “atmósferas”. De haber sido bar lo mismo que atmósfera, “bares” hubiera sido lo correcto.
En cuanto al aire instrumental, mi mayor competencia está en el campo de la generación eléctrica en España, turbinas de gas/gasoil, en las que se utilizan, como parte integral de la máquina, compresores axiales de grandes dimensiones. Es común definir como aire instrumental, aire instrumentos o de instrumentos aquel aire comprimido que, procedente de una APU (Air Pressure Unit) y no directamente del aire comprimido general de la planta, se utiliza para el control de instrumentos ya que dicha APU lo filtra y deshumidifica, haciéndolo así apto para los niveles de precisión necesarios para el control de instrumentos. Creía que ese era el término internacionalmente utilizado, pero como veo que no parece ser el caso, me gustaría conocer cuál es el término en otros países y/o en otros sectores industriales. Pacosancas habla desde el punto de vista naval que, en ciertos casos, utiliza una terminología muy concreta. Este podría no ser uno de ellos y que ambas expresiones sean de uso generalizado o que, al revés, la mía sea más limitada a un determinado sector y la otra más extendida. Aprovecho la ocasión, si se me permite, para preguntarle a Pacosancas si el término “chumacera” es el vocablo comúnmente utilizado en su sector para “cojinete”.
Y, finalmente, vuelvo al principio de la historia. Creo que el original está mal redactado ya que, por lo que se ve, somos muchos los que no parecemos acabar de entender su significado exacto. Por la redacción que nos plantea el compañero geravoss (que muy prudentemente no ha vuelto a intervenir) entiendo que el último “overpressure” sobra. Por lo tanto, mi traducción literal pero falta de sentido sería la ya indicada “Si en el molde se produce una sobrepresión de más de 1.7 atmósferas, dichas válvulas se abren automáticamente con una presión de aire instrumental de aproximadamente 7 atmósferas de sobrepresión” pero mi explicación razonada sería “Si en el molde se produce una sobrepresión de más de 1.7 atmósferas, estas válvulas se abren automáticamente con una sobrepresión que supera en aproximadamente 7 atmósferas la presión de aire instrumental normal”.
Estoy deseando leer vuestras reacciones.
J


----------



## LeoLeo9

Muchas gracias marghera, yo no conocía lo de aire instrumental, yo trabajo en el campo de la automoción y anteriormente lo he hecho en laboratorios de investigación y siempre lo he denominado aire de control, pero ahora me parece mejor la opción que tú has propuesto. Estoy de acuerdo en que la frase inglesa es un poco enrevesada, pero tu última traducción creo que puede ser la solución buscada por Geravoss.
Respecto a la agresividad, al menos por mi parte no hay ninguna acritud en los comentarios, todo lo contrario, suele hacerme gracia la gran variedad de cosas que la gente puede pensar al leer un mismo párrafo, tal vez en algunos casos hay cierta ironía...  , pero creo que más enfocada al humor que a ninguna otra "cosa" malintencionada. Cuando leemos los comentarios no sabemos con que tono han sido escritos y cada uno le pone el que le parece más apropiado, esto puede llevar a grandes confusiones.
Un saludo!


----------



## abeltio

Yo también hace mucho que trabajo en turbinas para generación eléctrica y el término APU en turbinas a gas se refiere a la "Air *Processing* Unit" (MLI A130 en el caso de las turbinas General Electric o similares) que hace lo que se ha descripto.

El término overpressure, algunos lo han utilizado para denominar a la que llamamos "gage" o "manométrica" se refiere a la presión por encima de la presión atmosférica normal. Cuando se usa para diseño, *overpressure* se refiere a la presión por encima de la presión de diseño (para pruebas por ejemplo).
En las instrucciones se dan valores explícitos de presión (1.7 bar) porque si se indicara sobrepresión no se sabe qué presión tiene que leer el operador para darse cuenta que hay un problema (1.7 bar *por encima* de qué presión?).
En la práctica industrial, en los manuales e instrucciones, aún cuando se trata de sobrepresión, se indican valores ya determinados... por ejemplo: la presión de trabajo de la caldera es de 100 bar, y las válvulas de seguridad están calibradas para abrir a 110 bar (el 10% de sobrepresión está incluído tácitamente). 

Por otra parte, en la industria es muy, pero muy común el uso de aire de instrumentos de 7 bar (100 psig) porque a la mayoría de los fabricantes de compresores para aire de instrumentos diseñados en USA les gusta usar un numerito redondo para la presión de descarga (100 psig) y la industria se acostumbró a eso.

Curiosamente, 1.7 bar = 25 psig, otra presión muy redondita y apreciada por los fabricantes - y también una presión por encima de la atmosférica (manométrica). 

Habría que ver si en el texto también hay partes del sistema que tienen vacío, en ese caso dependiendo como se manejen las unidades para medir vacío (presión absoluta o relativa) habría que hacer una distinción en el texto para las presiones "habituales", por lo que agregué "manométrica" en lugar de "sobrepresión"


La conversión de los valores:
1.7 atm = 1.72 bar = 1.7 bar (para usar en el texto)
7 atm = 7.09 bar = 7 bar (para usar en el texto)

Hacen que poner uno u otro sea indistinto dado que en la industria y el comercio no tiene sentido, ni los instrumentos tienen suficiente precisión para, medir decimales de presión más allá del primero. Salvo en condiciones de laboratorio de alta precisión.

En el caso de presiones muy bajas (0.1 bar = 75mmHg) se usa otro tipo de instrumentación adecuada al rango que se quiere medir.

La unidad [atm] ha caído en desuso en la práctica técnica por no poder referirse a ninguna relación entre unidades fundamentales (1 bar = 10,000 Pa = 1 N/m²) - si bien en algunos textos todavía se utiliza, es recomendable utilizar unidades del Sistema Internacional (SI) para textos técnicos (en obras de literatura quizás el autor la encuentre necesaria, también muy usada en buceo).

Sigo entendiendo el texto de la misma manera, más la aclaración de presión manométrica:

*En caso que la presión manométrica en el molde exceda de aproximadamente 1.7 bar, estas válvulas abren automáticamente utilizando aire de instrumentos con una presión manométrica de aproximadamente 7 bar.
*

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nota de moderación:

En vista que la persona que abrió este hilo ya no volvió a aparecer y que además no existe una pregunta específica, esta discusión queda cerrada.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus valiosas participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

